# Chinese dumplings?



## nicklord1 (May 16, 2008)

Hi i love dim sum  has anyone got tried and tested  recipes . Also i  have  dumplings in   a chilli soup  which i think could be chilli oil which is also very nice.


----------



## Calya (May 16, 2008)

Here is a recipe that I use often, Everyday Food & Drinks: Dumplings
There is also a garlic chili oil recipe on the site. The recipe is quite long to post. If you try the recipe, please let me know if you like it too.


----------



## nicklord1 (May 16, 2008)

Thank you i will try that ,  but the  dish i want to try make is pork dumplings  in this  chili  soup type thing  . Is it a common dish .


----------



## Nancy Jane (May 16, 2008)

Well, I recommend you get a copy of Florence Lin's Complete Book of Chinese Noodles, Dumplings and Breads. It's a hard find and you'll bleed through the nose on the price tag, but it is the gold standard. As for pork dumplings in chili, I think that's not an uncommon combination.


----------



## Chausiubao (May 16, 2008)

Chinese dumplings...there are the boiled kind which is made often. I don't know much about the chili soup you're talking about though.

Dumpling Wrappers/Skins

1 lb ground pork
1 lb garlic chives

soy sauce
flour
Beaten Egg

You'll just want to chop up the garlic chives into 1 cm long pieces and mix them with the ground pork and the soy sauce and the flour. 

The soy sauce adds salt and enhances the flavor of the pork and the chive; the flour serves as a thickener so that the little dumplings inside the wrappers doesn't fall apart when it comes out. 

From that point you can be as creative as  you want, sometimes I add sugar and rice wine, sometimes I'll add more american/western herbs and spices. Maybe a little garlic chili sauce would make it special?

Take a beaten egg and using your finger, outline the outer edge of one half of a wrapper with the egg. Fill the wrapper with just a small amount of filling, maybe a tablespoon, then fold over and press the two sides together. Make sure all the air has been pressed out. 

So thats one done. When you have all you want done you can boil them on the spot, fry them on the spot, or freeze them for use later. 

I know this was a little bit thrown together! But I hope this helps.


----------



## nicklord1 (May 16, 2008)

Yeah thanks this is something i am planning on doing in a few weeks so i got some time too prepare.

IF your asian i was wondering if u could ask around  ,  the  sauce seemed to be chilli oil with a kick a bit like hot and sour soup a nice winter dish which i need to perfect in the summer.


----------



## Calya (May 16, 2008)

It sounds like some type of soup with garlic chili oil added to it. We eat a great variety of soups.....wonton soup, udon noodle soup etc. with different flavors, but always add the chili oil to our bowl as a condiment.  I will look in a recipe book I have and get back to you soon.


----------



## Nancy Jane (May 16, 2008)

Hot and sour soup is an easy make.  Ya, it would go well with steamed pork dumplings.  I leave the pork out of the soup when I make it.  Just tofu for protein.  My friends say it is the best hot and sour soup in the Twin Cities.  Who am I go argue with them


----------



## Calya (May 16, 2008)

The only thing I could find was wonton soup with finely sliced mushrooms and carrots. Maybe there is chili sauce and rice vinegar in the soup, because sometimes, we dip our wontons in that type of mixture. Hope you find out what it is. =) I am curious now.


----------



## B'sgirl (May 16, 2008)

My chinese exchange student combines ground beef and ground pork with habanero peppers, garlic, and salt and puts them in store-bought dumpling wrappers. It's simple but it is very good. He then dips them in a sauce made with white vinegar and soy sauce. Any leftover meat mix he rolls into a ball and then rolls the ball in a bowl of rice and garnishes them with baby shrimp.


----------



## nicklord1 (May 17, 2008)

Hi i found a picture of the dish i meant .
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






If you scroll down u should see the  chilli oil dish


Off the spork: Camy Shanghai Dumpling and Noodle Restaurant

any assitance making the chilli oil soup  would be most aprreciated


----------

